

I call this blackmail - Isofarro
http://gizmodo.com/5814035/i-call-this-blackmail

======
benologist
I can just imagine some Gawker guy checking their properties to see which gets
the highest CPM and then telling the gadget blog to write about something
completely unappealing to their users in the hope that TC will make a rebuttal
post and send them a buttload of traffic.

------
tincholio
With Arrington's history of douchiness in mind, how is this surprising?

